
Don't forget: [1,2,100,200].sort() // JS - residualmind
I had somehow completely forgotten (or suppressed) this behaviour in Javascript....
======
AquiGorka
Jajaja, yeah, the other day I was helping out a newcomer and we came into this
and had to explain how it is different if you compare Numbers vs Strings...

